# Japanese school girls, German Panzers and WW2 Japanese warships...



## CougarKing (21 Oct 2013)

As if the old sci-fi anime "Space battleship Yamato/Starblazers" wasn't weird enough...

This new anime, *"Strike Witches"* is set during World War II, when the warring Allied and Axis powers have to put aside their differences to fight this invading alien race called the Neuroids. And Earth's only hope lies in...

(DRUM ROLL)

...A team of scantily Japanese school girls equipped with prop engine legs as well as flying versions of WW2-era capital ships such as the AKAGI and YAMATO in order to fight the Neuroids! (yeah, I know, we're doomed!! :    ;D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ic1w9yjTtzg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5szOvBSuPb8#t=00m07s

Weird? Definitely.

But then again, this "love of anything military" is starting to include other things from World War II, such as Wehrmacht Panzers and Soviet T34s from the Eastern front, as seen with another anime below:

*"Girls Und Panzer anime"*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chXK5iD_ELs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wly8YHLNWOQ

 :blotto: :blotto: :blotto:

I suspect, that all this comes from some kind of sublimation of love of the Imperial Japanese Navy and other military. Apparently, anything, that looks "militaristic", can still be frowned upon in Japan - so you have to work your way around.


----------



## NavyShooter (21 Oct 2013)

Video 1...

at 1:17 you see the "girl" shooting a WWII Boyes AT rifle...

1:11 there's one shooting a pair of MG-42's...at 3:27 there's a light-saber...

Weird.  

*shrug*

Japan.


----------



## Gorgo (21 Oct 2013)

S.M.A. said:
			
		

> But then again, this "love of anything military" is starting to include other things from World War II, such as Wehrmacht Panzers and Soviet T34s from the Eastern front, as seen with another anime below:
> 
> *"Girls Und Panzer anime"*
> 
> ...



I remember seeing this anime when it first came out.  Definitely strange . . . and to believe that "tankery" is a *girl's* sport in the universe of this story.


----------



## daftandbarmy (22 Oct 2013)

Fred Herriot said:
			
		

> I remember seeing this anime when it first came out.  Definitely strange . . . and to believe that "tankery" is a *girl's* sport in the universe of this story.



Yeah, who would believe that women could run a tank?

Oh, wait, here's a 'Hot  Female Tank Instructors of Israel' website  8)

http://globalmilitaryreview.blogspot.ca/2013/01/hot-female-tank-instructors-of-israel.html


----------

